# Hiking the Catskills



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably a silly question, but does anyone here hike in the Catskills regularly? The question is really directed to Greg...yesterday I hiked up Plateau Mountain near Devil's Tombstone with 2 of my sons. We had a great hike up and back...my boys felt they had accomplished something when we passed the 3500' mark on the way up. We ran into only 1 other group, a dad with his small child in a kid carrier. When I signed on today and saw Greg's avatar again, I swear the guy we saw yesterday was him. Were you up there yesterday Greg?


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope. Wasn't me. *Here's* a full size pic of my avatar (from Mohawk Mountain).


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2004)

Seeing the full size pic now makes me wonder even more...is it possible you have a long lost twin brother :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ?


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2004)

JimG. said:
			
		

> is it possible you have a long lost twin brother :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ?


Trust me. The world probably doesn't need two of me...


----------

